# The Wall



## Wry Catcher (Jan 10, 2019)

*
The Problem*: How long and where will "the wall" be built? No one, seems to know or care. The wall is a metaphor, a barrier to protect our border but in no way is the be all, end all to prevent illegal entry into the US.
*
The Bigger Problem*: Trump's divisive rhetoric well before the election in November last, which continues even to today. He can't get out of his own way, and his advisers seem to be as inept in diplomacy as is he.

*The Solution*: Fire NIelsen; have the Army Corp of Engineers lay out the part of the border which needs a physical barrier, and in the blueprint, the areas which can effectively be guarded by boots on the ground with technology, drones and air power; as well as the cost to build and maintain.

Pelosi & Scuhmer need to understand Trump is a two-year old and lay out in a news conference how much of the wall is already in place, and knock off calling the Wall Immoral.  Walk back that comment and explain what most American's believe, the separation of families by removing their children is unconscionable.


----------



## WillowTree (Jan 10, 2019)

Wry Catcher said:


> *The Problem*: How long and where will "the wall" be built? No one, seems to know or care. The wall is a metaphor, a barrier to protect our border but in no way is the be all, end all to prevent illegal entry into the US.
> *
> The Bigger Problem*: Trump's divisive rhetoric well before the election in November last, which continues even to today. He can't get out of his own way, and his advisers seem to be as inept in diplomacy as is he.
> 
> ...


 



Right! trump is a two year old. He has been President two years! Schumer and Pelosi have been in Congress for decades and if they fucking knew how to get this shit done why haven’t they done it? Why do we have 20 million illegals in this country?


----------



## toobfreak (Jan 10, 2019)

Wry Catcher said:


> *The Problem*: How long and where will "the wall" be built? No one, seems to know or care. The wall is a metaphor, a barrier to protect our border but in no way is the be all, end all to prevent illegal entry into the US.



NO WALL is an end all or be all.  No one but you ever said it was.  That's why they have guards around prisons, fool.  We've known for decades where to build the wall.



> Walk back that comment and explain what most American's believe, the separation of families by removing their children is unconscionable.


So you're for keeping the children in prison with the adults?  The children are pawns being abused by their "parents" and are far better off in US custody than what their parents were doing with them, idiot.  But hey, easy fix.  SEND THE KIDS BACK to the border, hand them over to Mexican authorities to deal with.  Then put their criminal adults on the rock pile doing hard labor.  If the damn Mexicans don't like the kids being handled like this, then please----  keep the damn kids over there in MEXICO.


----------



## MindWars (Jan 10, 2019)

but, but,  but

Border Facts












BUT, BUT . TRUMP IS SUCH AN ASSHOLE HE WANTS A WALL DAM HIM  gawd you DEMOCRATS are such  sickening mental cases to fkn stupid to even realize what you said before.

but, but


----------



## MindWars (Jan 10, 2019)

Border Facts


FACTS DEMOCRATIC DUMBASSES!!!!!!!!!!!!!
.


----------



## toobfreak (Jan 10, 2019)

MindWars said:


> View attachment 239313
> 
> Border Facts
> 
> ...




Please stop clouding the issue with facts.


----------



## Slade3200 (Jan 10, 2019)

Wry Catcher said:


> *The Problem*: How long and where will "the wall" be built? No one, seems to know or care. The wall is a metaphor, a barrier to protect our border but in no way is the be all, end all to prevent illegal entry into the US.
> *
> The Bigger Problem*: Trump's divisive rhetoric well before the election in November last, which continues even to today. He can't get out of his own way, and his advisers seem to be as inept in diplomacy as is he.
> 
> ...


If I were the Dems i’d lay out a reform bill that includes DACA and a specific border security plan that funds the most urgent needs of the agents on the front lines. If a wall is a top priority for the agents then they should get funding for what they need. But from my understanding, most drugs cross at ports of entry and most illegals come from visa overstays. So it seems smarter to focus on those areas.  I understand that Pelosi probably promised to always be a No on the Wall and I understand why given Trumps horrible rhetoric around it. But the Dems need to do something proactive and not just obstructionary when it comes to border security. Now is the time to do it.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jan 10, 2019)

Wry Catcher said:


> *The Problem*: How long and where will "the wall" be built? No one, seems to know or care. The wall is a metaphor, a barrier to protect our border but in no way is the be all, end all to prevent illegal entry into the US.
> *
> The Bigger Problem*: Trump's divisive rhetoric well before the election in November last, which continues even to today. He can't get out of his own way, and his advisers seem to be as inept in diplomacy as is he.
> 
> ...




"Trump's divisive rhetoric" has made human traffickers think twice about coming north to support the democrat party


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jan 10, 2019)

w


Slade3200 said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > *The Problem*: How long and where will "the wall" be built? No one, seems to know or care. The wall is a metaphor, a barrier to protect our border but in no way is the be all, end all to prevent illegal entry into the US.
> ...



Soros won't allow that, he wants to turn the USA into a third world hellhole


----------



## The Purge (Jan 10, 2019)




----------



## Slade3200 (Jan 10, 2019)

CrusaderFrank said:


> w
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> ...


How do you know what Soros thinks?


----------



## Silhouette (Jan 10, 2019)

The wall is hype.  It's a diversion from real issues being used by both sides.  There will be no wall because within the first 1/2 hour of a section of it built, the Mexicans will have 10 breaches of it well under way.  The terrain particularly in the California section simply can't be walled off.  The area is too inaccessible for the most part and rough, strewn with huge boulders, arid conditions, hills, valleys, rattlesnakes. . 

So, when people are ready to talk about why this diversion is being used I guess then it will be a useful topic.


----------



## MindWars (Jan 10, 2019)

President Obama, thank you for your great support – I have been saying this all along!


Donald J. Trump on Twitter


----------



## JLW (Jan 10, 2019)

The Purge said:


>


Funny thing about your meme it is trump associating with know commies like Kim and Xi that he admittedly gets along very well with.

Commie Trumpers is what you all are.  Admitting that you would rather deal with known thugs and communists says all I need to know about "the Red" Trumper.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jan 10, 2019)

Slade3200 said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > w
> ...



I listen to what democrat leaders are saying


----------



## deanrd (Jan 10, 2019)

Steel works better!


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jan 10, 2019)

Trump cult members want a contiguous wall from the Pacific Ocean to the Gulf of Mexico; they'll accept nothing less. 

Trump is trapped by his supporters' fear, ignorance, bigotry, and hate.


----------



## deanrd (Jan 10, 2019)

The Purge said:


>


Hey, how'd that deal with L'l Kim work out?

General: North Korea still making nuclear bombs


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jan 10, 2019)

deanrd said:


> Steel works better!



We're going to put you to work repairing the south side of that section of the wall


----------



## deanrd (Jan 10, 2019)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Trump cult members want a contiguous wall from the Pacific Ocean to the Gulf of Mexico; they'll accept nothing less.
> 
> Trump is trapped by his supporters' fear, ignorance, bigotry, and hate.


When Trump supporters see a wall, they  stop.  They say Oh look, a wall, nothing we can do.


----------



## deanrd (Jan 10, 2019)

CrusaderFrank said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > Steel works better!
> ...


Why not hire Mexicans?

Oh, that's right.  They already took your job.


----------



## deanrd (Jan 10, 2019)

MindWars said:


> View attachment 239313
> 
> Border Facts
> 
> ...


What is it with right wingers.  They'll believe anything without checking it out.

What is it?  Determined stupidity?

Only six immigrants in terrorism database stopped by CBP at southern border from October to March

For one, all those people arrested were from all of our airports and the Canadian border combined.

And the drugs come in at legal border crossings hidden in legal product.

The money would be better spent on drug detection equipment  and even dogs.

Not some retarded wall.

How do Republicans even function in their daily lives when they think a "wall" is high tech?


----------



## Slade3200 (Jan 10, 2019)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...


And you think Soros controls congress? Do you have evidence to show that or is it just assumed because he is a donor?


----------



## deanrd (Jan 10, 2019)

The problem may be that Republicans simply don't understand technology.

Think of all the border agents, drug detection equipment, drones, weapons, body armor and training you could get for 20 billion.  That stuff seems like fantasy and magic to right wingers.

But a wall?  It's high tech.  It's a "WALL!"


----------



## MindWars (Jan 10, 2019)

toobfreak said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 239313
> ...




BUT,  but .   I want to help heheehe.


----------



## MindWars (Jan 10, 2019)

deanrd said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Trump cult members want a contiguous wall from the Pacific Ocean to the Gulf of Mexico; they'll accept nothing less.
> ...



problem is dip shit our wall won't be concrete ooops


----------



## Ame®icano (Jan 10, 2019)

We don need a fence, we need a wall. Full blown, 40ft high concrete wall. 

If it makes you lefties happy, we'll call it a fence.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 10, 2019)

Wry Catcher said:


> *The Problem*: How long and where will "the wall" be built? No one, seems to know or care. The wall is a metaphor, a barrier to protect our border but in no way is the be all, end all to prevent illegal entry into the US.
> *
> The Bigger Problem*: Trump's divisive rhetoric well before the election in November last, which continues even to today. He can't get out of his own way, and his advisers seem to be as inept in diplomacy as is he.
> 
> ...


Anti-personel mines.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Jan 10, 2019)

mudwhistle said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > *The Problem*: How long and where will "the wall" be built? No one, seems to know or care. The wall is a metaphor, a barrier to protect our border but in no way is the be all, end all to prevent illegal entry into the US.
> ...



Even sarcasm can be seen as evil.  Yet I wonder if an AH like you were not being sarcastic, and would enjoy seeing a mother and her child lose legs and bleed to death in a mine field.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 10, 2019)

Wry Catcher said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...


I've got news for you.....Ethiopia use that technique to stop a mass exodus from Somalia in the 90s.
It worked. 
They mined the border and made sure it was clearly marked.
BTW, who the AH's that created this problem in the first place? Answer : Shitheads creating Sanctuary Cities and offering these people streets paved with gold? Don't they share some of the responsibility of this crisis???


----------



## The Purge (Jan 10, 2019)

Johnlaw said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Let's see  Trump trying to get along with the most powerful and dangerous communists. So WW III doesnt happen while the Manchurian monkey tells The Russian PM that he will have MORE FLEXIBILITY  once reelected and sounds like the SURRENDER MONKEY he was, he was  goes to visit Fidel in Cuba. And kisses Venezuela,s now dead socialist leader.....do you ABNORMALS see anything strange here....of course you don't,  that is why you are an ABNORMAL communist!


----------



## The Purge (Jan 10, 2019)

deanrd said:


> Steel works better!


When used as bullets....lrt us try it on the invaders....GREAT IDEA....Kill 100 or so, and NEVER have to worry about them again rushing the border!


----------



## The Purge (Jan 10, 2019)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Trump cult members want a contiguous wall from the Pacific Ocean to the Gulf of Mexico; they'll accept nothing less.
> 
> Trump is trapped by his supporters' fear, ignorance, bigotry, and hate.


Say the black racist lawyer that chases Ambulances and only has black thugs as clients....deny it!!!


----------



## The Purge (Jan 10, 2019)

deanrd said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


You have any news of any missiles flying over Jaoan, towards Guam as we had when the mulatto monkey was in charge....Come on, you ABNORMALS need to start calling me a racist...I've  been egging you dumbfucks on, and no takers?


----------



## Yarddog (Jan 10, 2019)

toobfreak said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > *The Problem*: How long and where will "the wall" be built? No one, seems to know or care. The wall is a metaphor, a barrier to protect our border but in no way is the be all, end all to prevent illegal entry into the US.
> ...




No , they just want to let them all go north, no questions asked. If they have come that far they must be noble. probably twice as noble as a native born American and deserving of instant citizenship


----------



## The Purge (Jan 10, 2019)

deanrd said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Trump cult members want a contiguous wall from the Pacific Ocean to the Gulf of Mexico; they'll accept nothing less.
> ...


Too bad he was talking about education, and not invasion!....Too fucking easy with these very low 2 digit IQ ABNORMALS!


----------



## The Purge (Jan 10, 2019)

Wry Catcher said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...


Bet after that few would try....but warning signs must be up in Spanish and Arabic!!!!


----------



## JLW (Jan 10, 2019)

The Purge said:


> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> > The Purge said:
> ...


You're the commie lover.  Admit it, Red,  you love it when Trump kisses the asses of his commie compatriots.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jan 10, 2019)

Slade3200 said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...




When Geroge Soros talks, democrats listen


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jan 10, 2019)

deanrd said:


> The problem may be that Republicans simply don't understand technology.
> 
> Think of all the border agents, drug detection equipment, drones, weapons, body armor and training you could get for 20 billion.  That stuff seems like fantasy and magic to right wingers.
> 
> But a wall?  It's high tech.  It's a "WALL!"



Why did the Obama's build a fence around their compound?


----------



## Wry Catcher (Jan 10, 2019)

CrusaderFrank said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > The problem may be that Republicans simply don't understand technology.
> ...



Q.  Why do you hate Obama?

A.  You're biddable; your handlers at Fox, Limbaugh and Sarah Sanders tell you to hate Obama.

"Biddable, someone meekly ready to accept and follow instructions"


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jan 10, 2019)

Wry Catcher said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > deanrd said:
> ...



If Michelle runs, will she still try to pass herself off as a woman?


----------



## Ame®icano (Jan 10, 2019)

CrusaderFrank said:


> If Michelle runs, will she still try to pass herself off as a woman?


----------



## The Purge (Jan 10, 2019)

Johnlaw said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> > Johnlaw said:
> ...


Well, at least he didn't  give the Saudi King a BLOW JOB!!!!!


----------



## longknife (Jan 18, 2019)




----------



## KissMy (Feb 5, 2019)

Republicans don't want the wall. They controlled the house, senate, presidency, state governorships & SCOTUS. They didn't do a dam thing to build or fund the wall or change the 14th amendment to prevent anchor babies & stop drawing them here! Instead they EXPLODED the size of government & debt, causing a record EXPENSIVE shutdown to play politics by wasting tax payer money!!!


----------



## captkaos (Feb 5, 2019)

Wry Catcher said:


> *The Problem*: How long and where will "the wall" be built? No one, seems to know or care. The wall is a metaphor, a barrier to protect our border but in no way is the be all, end all to prevent illegal entry into the US.
> *
> The Bigger Problem*: Trump's divisive rhetoric well before the election in November last, which continues even to today. He can't get out of his own way, and his advisers seem to be as inept in diplomacy as is he.
> 
> ...





Wry Catcher said:


> *The Problem*: How long and where will "the wall" be built? No one, seems to know or care. The wall is a metaphor, a barrier to protect our border but in no way is the be all, end all to prevent illegal entry into the US.
> *
> The Bigger Problem*: Trump's divisive rhetoric well before the election in November last, which continues even to today. He can't get out of his own way, and his advisers seem to be as inept in diplomacy as is he.
> 
> ...


So maybe just maybe they shouldn't try to circumvent our "legal immigration" system then they wouldn't have to be separated. If walls don't work why are there 40 footers around the Prisons and correctional institutions that keep our criminals contained. Tear down them there walls and trust that the Criminals inside will stay there. See the stupidity of that! So building walls does protect the American people from crime. The left is trying to project that these immigrants are poor women and children looking for a better life when in fact it's 90 percent males. Let the women and children in there are only like 10 of them


----------



## captkaos (Feb 5, 2019)

KissMy said:


> Republicans don't want the wall. They controlled the house, senate, presidency, state governorships & SCOTUS. They didn't do a dam thing to build or fund the wall or change the 14th amendment to prevent anchor babies & stop drawing them here! Instead they EXPLODED the size of government & debt, causing a record EXPENSIVE shutdown to play politics by wasting tax payer money!!!


Can you count to 60? The bills were presented to the Senate where the Democrats killed them in Committee or refused to Hold Votes. 60 is the Number of votes needed in the Senate to Move forward on Any Congressional Bill 
that would be sent to the President. Are you really that uneducated about the Political system you live under or do just believe anything your masters tell you.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Feb 5, 2019)

captkaos said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > *The Problem*: How long and where will "the wall" be built? No one, seems to know or care. The wall is a metaphor, a barrier to protect our border but in no way is the be all, end all to prevent illegal entry into the US.
> ...



Post the evidence that most of those at the gate are 90% males!

Your claim about 40' walls around prisons is a half-truth.  I've been in high security prisons and prisons with no walls, where the prisoners work in the community.  Even San Quentin has prisoners who work outside the walls.

I suspect most of those who are so concerned about criminals from our Southern Neighbors have hired them?  Maybe even you.  Have you hired a roof company, a tree service, house painters, carpenters, concrete companies or other trades?  If so it's very possible some of the crew were handpicked while standing outside of Home Depot.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Feb 5, 2019)

longknife said:


>



Obama didn't spent $800 Billion on shovel ready jobs.  This is a damn lie.  
H.R.6061 - 109th Congress (2005-2006): Secure Fence Act of 2006

For the Record:

*"Secure Fence Act of 2006 - Directs the Secretary of Homeland Security, within 18 months of enactment of this Act, to take appropriate actions to achieve operational control over U.S. international land and maritime borders, including: (1) systematic border surveillance through more effective use of personnel and technology, such as unmanned aerial vehicles, ground-based sensors, satellites, radar coverage, and cameras; and (2) physical infrastructure enhancements to prevent unlawful border entry and facilitate border access by U.S. Customs and Border Protection, such as additional checkpoints, all weather access roads, and vehicle barriers."

"Defines "operational control" as the prevention of all unlawful U.S. entries, including entries by terrorists, other unlawful aliens, instruments of terrorism, narcotics, and other contraband."*
H.R.6061 - 109th Congress (2005-2006): Secure Fence Act of 2006

Once again we see another supporter of Trump and hater of Obama use lies, half-truths, rumors and innuendos to mislead the reader.


----------



## Ame®icano (Feb 5, 2019)

Wry Catcher said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Where is $50 billion reserved for the Secure Fence Act?


----------



## Wry Catcher (Feb 5, 2019)

Ame®icano said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > longknife said:
> ...



Ask Trump.  Maybe Bush spent it, maybe Obama spent it, maybe Trump took it and put it in his pocket.

Maybe you might consider reading the link, researching the Federal Register or write a letter to your Congress people and ask them.

The link, BTW, speaks to what the Democrats and many Republicans seek as border security, not only a stupid wall.


----------



## KissMy (Feb 5, 2019)

captkaos said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > Republicans don't want the wall. They controlled the house, senate, presidency, state governorships & SCOTUS. They didn't do a dam thing to build or fund the wall or change the 14th amendment to prevent anchor babies & stop drawing them here! Instead they EXPLODED the size of government & debt, causing a record EXPENSIVE shutdown to play politics by wasting tax payer money!!!
> ...


You LIE!!! There was no veto threat needing 60 votes to override  A simple majority works when all branches want it to happen. Plus there are democrats who want a wall. The Repubtards Failed on the Wall!


----------



## Ame®icano (Feb 5, 2019)

KissMy said:


> captkaos said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...



Why would President veto the legislation he wants?

Senate rule is that 60 votes are needed to pass the bill. Democrats wont give him 60 votes.

By the way, to override the veto, both houses need 2/3 of the votes. 

What a dunce.


----------



## Correll (Feb 5, 2019)

Wry Catcher said:


> *The Problem*: How long and where will "the wall" be built? No one, seems to know or care. The wall is a metaphor, a barrier to protect our border but in no way is the be all, end all to prevent illegal entry into the US.
> *
> The Bigger Problem*: Trump's divisive rhetoric well before the election in November last, which continues even to today. He can't get out of his own way, and his advisers seem to be as inept in diplomacy as is he.
> 
> ...





Query: Given that supporting a physical barrier is a completely reasonable position, in your opinion is it "divisive" when Pelosi and Schumer call the Wall "immoral"?


----------



## Wry Catcher (Feb 5, 2019)

Correll said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > *The Problem*: How long and where will "the wall" be built? No one, seems to know or care. The wall is a metaphor, a barrier to protect our border but in no way is the be all, end all to prevent illegal entry into the US.
> ...



Yeah, it was divisive.  Yet the behavior of separating kids from parents is immoral, evil and disgusting to me.  How do you feel about it?


----------



## Correll (Feb 5, 2019)

Wry Catcher said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...





1. Thank you for admitting that the actions of the Dems in question are divisive, even though you did not call them on it, when you discussed  it.

2. I think that it is disgusting that the criminal illegals bring children along on their criminal invasion of our country.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Feb 5, 2019)

How can the NFL vet 100,000 + people who entered the area around an arena when a Super Bowl is played, or a baseball Stadium when a World Series game is played?  

Trump's made up crisis is total bullshit, and everyone knows it, even Trumpanzees.


----------



## Jitss617 (Feb 5, 2019)

Wry Catcher said:


> *The Problem*: How long and where will "the wall" be built? No one, seems to know or care. The wall is a metaphor, a barrier to protect our border but in no way is the be all, end all to prevent illegal entry into the US.
> *
> The Bigger Problem*: Trump's divisive rhetoric well before the election in November last, which continues even to today. He can't get out of his own way, and his advisers seem to be as inept in diplomacy as is he.
> 
> ...


I live in Boston democrats are catering to non Americans now, Americans are struggling! We need a wall and we need immigration reform NOW! This is not a game Americans are being hurt


----------



## Correll (Feb 5, 2019)

Wry Catcher said:


> How can the NFL vet 100,000 + people who entered the area around an arena when a Super Bowl is played, or a baseball Stadium when a World Series game is played?
> 
> Trump's made up crisis is total bullshit, and everyone knows it, even Trumpanzees.





We have tens of illegals living in this country. That is a huge freaking crisis. 


That you deny it, only shows how out of touch with reality you are.


----------



## Jitss617 (Feb 5, 2019)

I work at a restaurant in Boston I am a foreigner in my own city. It’s disgusting


----------



## Wry Catcher (Feb 5, 2019)

Correll said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



1a.  I have, maybe not on this forum or even on the MB.  I thought it a stupid comment when I first heard it, however, Trump's demand are equally stupid.  Every citizen wants border security, but not all of us are so paranoid to believe 6 and 7 year old's with their mother are serous security risks, so serious they they are separated at once.

2a.  What would you do if you lived in a gang infested region where  children were jumped into a gang, and your children were scared to go to school, walk to the park or go out in front of your house?


----------



## Correll (Feb 5, 2019)

Wry Catcher said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...





1. Your spin does not change the fact of tens of millions of illegals living in this nation.


2. Move to another region and agitate for my government to be less ineffective pieces of crap, while respecting the rights of Americans to choose who to invite into their country.


----------



## KissMy (Feb 5, 2019)

Ame®icano said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > captkaos said:
> ...


Dear Retard. The Senate only needs a majority that could use the VP as a tie breaker. The constitution does not have a 60 vote nuclear option rule.


----------



## Ame®icano (Feb 5, 2019)

KissMy said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...



You must be proud of your stupidity.

First you claim that 60 votes are needed to override the veto. Nope, it's 2/3s of both houses needed.

Second, it seems you didn't hear about Senate cloture rule, that require three fifths of sworn Senators to close debate. Without it, Senate would have pass the law, but hey, to paraphrase Reagan, you leftists always know so much that ain't so.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 19, 2020)

Hahahah


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jan 19, 2020)

Wry Catcher said:


> back that comment and explain what most American's believe, the separation of families by removing their children is unconscionable.



If it results in fewer illegal scumbag aliens coming here, then I support the practice.

If they stayed wherever it is they came from, they'd not be separated by the US government. That is an undeniable, irrefutable fact...


----------



## fncceo (Jan 19, 2020)

Wry Catcher said:


> Trump



You and I were divided for a long time before President Trump was elected. 

It's fair to say that division is a big part of why he was elected.


----------



## miketx (Jan 22, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > back that comment and explain what most American's believe, the separation of families by removing their children is unconscionable.
> ...


Progtards dont deal in facts.


----------



## Jitss617 (Mar 14, 2020)

Wry Catcher said:


> *The Problem*: How long and where will "the wall" be built? No one, seems to know or care. The wall is a metaphor, a barrier to protect our border but in no way is the be all, end all to prevent illegal entry into the US.
> *
> The Bigger Problem*: Trump's divisive rhetoric well before the election in November last, which continues even to today. He can't get out of his own way, and his advisers seem to be as inept in diplomacy as is he.
> 
> ...


----------



## basquebromance (Apr 14, 2020)

The walls between races & tribes; natives & immigrants; Christian & Muslim cannot stand. the walls between countries with the most and those with the least cannot stand...These now are the walls we must tear down!

MR TRUMP, TEAR DOWN THIS WALL!


----------



## Ame®icano (May 23, 2020)

Actually, build the second wall, even higher. 





Your browser is not able to display this video.


















Mexico is doing to us the same thing that EU is doing to UK. 

Defend this.


----------



## protectionist (May 24, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> How do you know what Soros thinks?


He funded the caravans.


----------



## protectionist (May 24, 2020)

basquebromance said:


> The walls between races & tribes; natives & immigrants; Christian & Muslim cannot stand. the walls between countries with the most and those with the least cannot stand...These now are the walls we must tear down!
> 
> MR TRUMP, TEAR DOWN THIS WALL!


Couldn't disagree more.  The walls between Christian and Muslim MUST stand, and that wall is in the US Constitution (the Supremacy Clause) + scores of US laws.  You want to eliminate freedom of speech, tear down the Constitution, and laws against murder, beating wives, rape, sex discrimination laws, pedophilia, slavery ?  Do you know what you're saying ?

You want to just open up the US border to anyone from anywhere, regardless of their economic standing, and ability to support themselves ? Are you crazy ?

MR TRUMP, BUILD THIS WALL.


----------



## TheParser (May 24, 2020)

This is 2020 America.

Wall or no wall, they are a-coming. From every corner of the earth.

When the Democrats regain total power (the executive, the legislative, and the judicial), the wall will be allowed to crumble or be torn down.

As the immigration activists have frankly  said: If you do not like mass immigration (legal or illegal), then move to another country.


----------



## protectionist (May 24, 2020)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Trump is trapped by his supporters' fear, ignorance, bigotry, and hate.


You throw words around very loosely. I rarely see you offer justification-explanation.


----------



## protectionist (May 24, 2020)

TheParser said:


> This is 2020 America.
> 
> Wall or no wall, they are a-coming. From every corner of the earth.
> 
> ...


Illustrating their globalist treason, for which, they could be arrested, tried, convicted, executed.

In 2020, we still have the immigration laws that our ancestors made to protect us from the many harms of illegal and excessive immigration.  If anything these laws should be strengthed.

Harms of immigration

1. Americans lose jobs. (especially Whites due to affirmative action).
2. Wage reduction.
3. Tax $ lost (due to off books work + lower wages paid).
4. Remittance $$$ lost. ($148 Billion/year). Remittance flows worldwide in 2017
5. Tax $$ lost to immigrants on welfare.
6. Increased crime.
7. Increased traffic congestion.
8. Increased pollution.
9. Overcrowding in hospital ERs.
10. Overcrowding in recreational facilities.
11. Overcrowding in government offices.
12. Overcrowding in schools.
13. Decrease in funds available for entitlements.
14. Cultural erosion.
15. Overuse of scarce resources (oil, gasoline, fresh water, jobs, electricity, food, etc)
16. Introduction of foreign diseases
17. Influx of terrorists.
18. Wildfires
19. Litter
20. Housing saturation.
21. Excessively high housing costs.


----------



## KissMy (May 24, 2020)

Trump is a Cry Baby who failed to stop US infection. China, Mexico & many other countries blocked travelers from infected USA from traveling to their countries.

*U.S. accuses China of blocking American flights and demands action*

The Trump administration late on Friday accused the Chinese government of making it impossible for U.S. airlines to resume service to China and ordered four Chinese air carriers to file flight schedules with the U.S. government.

The Trump administration stopped short of imposing restrictions on Chinese air carriers but said talks with China had failed to produce an agreement.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (May 24, 2020)

KissMy said:


> Trump is a Cry Baby who failed to stop US infection. China, Mexico & many other countries blocked travelers from infected USA from traveling to their countries.
> 
> *U.S. accuses China of blocking American flights and demands action*
> 
> ...



The infection came from China, so they are the cause of the spread of the virus around the world...

So as you proudly proclaim they ( China ) stopped the infection from spreading they are the main reason why the world was infected and not Trump...


----------



## KissMy (May 24, 2020)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > Trump is a Cry Baby who failed to stop US infection. China, Mexico & many other countries blocked travelers from infected USA from traveling to their countries.
> ...


China's XI stopped the spread in China!

Trump FAILED even though he had 3 months warning that China did not. Trump decided to allow crisis & not let a good crisis go to waste politically and banned travel from countries he campaigned against.

Because of Trump the US is the most infected country on Earth & infected many more countries!!!


----------



## protectionist (May 24, 2020)

KissMy said:


> Because of Trump the US is the most infected country on Earth & infected many more countries!!!


FALSE! There is no accurate way of knowing what is the _"most infected country on Earth" _simply because in order to know this, there would have to be equal numbers of *testing* done, among all the countries.  There currently is not equal numbers of testing among ANY countries, so claims of the US being the most infected, are ridiculous and rather obviously, nothing more than a partisan, political laughingstock.

Looking at the numbers, the US has tested 14 MILLION people. No other country even comes close to this number.  So the US case #s are merely a number that is RELATIVE to the high number tested.

The only way we could make a value judgement regarding _"most infected"_ would be to do it proportionately.  When that happens, the US comes out as being rather low infected, with only 14% of people infected, among those having been tested.  In contrast, quite a few other countries have worse records of infection than the US.  Iran is at 17%.  Mexico at 30%, and Brazil is at a whopping 47%.

Nothing can be less reliable than the words of an anti-Trump Trump basher, in the coronavirus discussion, and most other subjects.









						COVID Live Update: 261,475,525 Cases and 5,215,099 Deaths from the Coronavirus - Worldometer
					

Live statistics and coronavirus news tracking the number of confirmed cases, recovered patients, tests, and death toll due to the COVID-19 coronavirus from Wuhan, China. Coronavirus counter with new cases, deaths, and number of tests per 1 Million population. Historical data and info. Daily...




					www.worldometers.info


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (May 24, 2020)

KissMy said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...



Trump caused the most of the World to get infected according to your last comment to me?

Are you seriously going to sit there and attempt to lie?

Also China knew in early December that they had a serious issue with the spread of a virus and did everything to keep it silent from the rest of the World, so no China did not contain the virus but in fact allowed the World to get infected!

It was China duty to inform the WHO and the World about the possibility of a plague and do all they could to stop the spread and the Chinese Government did nothing until late January to attempt to control the spread and by then Countries like Iran and Italy were started to get hit hard and yet you blame Trump for China failure?

In the end had China done her job most of the World would have been spared and you are a damn liar to deny this!


----------



## protectionist (May 24, 2020)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Trump caused the most of the World to get infected according to your last comment to me?
> 
> Are you seriously going to sit there and attempt to lie?
> 
> ...


Liberals live by the lie.  It's what they do (eat, sleep, and lie)


----------



## MaryL (May 25, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> I work at a restaurant in Boston I am a foreigner in my own city. It’s disgusting


Brother I'm  living in Denver a thousand miles away from the border. Our illustrious DEMOCRATS give sanctuary to Mexicans without our permission or knowledge, for like the last forty years and act like they merit a boy scout badge. I've seen people  loose their freeking jobs to wetbacks. But that is OK though.


----------



## Porter Rockwell (May 26, 2020)

WillowTree said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > *The Problem*: How long and where will "the wall" be built? No one, seems to know or care. The wall is a metaphor, a barrier to protect our border but in no way is the be all, end all to prevent illegal entry into the US.
> ...



You should have voted for Hitlery.


----------



## Porter Rockwell (May 26, 2020)

MaryL said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > I work at a restaurant in Boston I am a foreigner in my own city. It’s disgusting
> ...



Move to California where they have a sanctuary *city* and you will have a vote in the matter.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (May 26, 2020)

We wouldn't need a wall if we opened the border to bounty hunting.  Treat the invaders as they deserve.


----------



## protectionist (May 26, 2020)

MaryL said:


> Brother I'm  living in Denver a thousand miles away from the border. Our illustrious DEMOCRATS give sanctuary to Mexicans without our permission or knowledge, for like the last forty years and act like they merit a boy scout badge. I've seen people  loose their freeking jobs to wetbacks. But that is OK though.


Terrible what has happened to Colorado.  Trump needs to get the illegal invaders out of there (and everywhere in America), and get the state back on its feet.  Operation Wetback 2 - I wanna see that.


----------



## Porter Rockwell (May 26, 2020)

Tipsycatlover said:


> We wouldn't need a wall if we opened the border to bounty hunting.  Treat the invaders as they deserve.



How did your first ancestors come to this country?


----------



## SourKat (May 27, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > We wouldn't need a wall if we opened the border to bounty hunting.  Treat the invaders as they deserve.
> ...


There's a distinct difference between settling lands and border jumping.


----------



## Porter Rockwell (May 27, 2020)

SourKat said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...



You can play semantics all day long.  What you cannot do is to subvert the Constitution of the United States and its original intent.  Well, you can, but the real reason America is such a clusterphuck is that silly people on both sides of the political aisle try to play games to serve their own agenda, and they are totally oblivious to the legal* principles* they are dealing with.

You call people _invaders_, but Black's Law Dictionary says that an invasion is  "_An encroachment upon the rights of another; the incursion of an army for conquest or plunder. _Webster. See ^Etna Ins. Co. v. Boon, 95 U. S. 129, 24 L. Ed. 395'   If someone takes a job willingly offered, your Rights have not been encroached on.   Employers own the jobs they create.  The Right to own property is one of the hallmarks of our Republic.  There are no armies trying to take anything from you.  Americans willingly do business with foreigners.  But, they're _"illegal_" you claim.  BULLSHIT!

The Constitution of the United States gives Congress very limited jurisdiction over foreigners.  I can fit it on one line of type.  Allow me:  "_Congress shall have the power... To establish an uniform Rule of Naturalization_."  That's it.  All the laws you allude to are unconstitutional and one day will be ruled to be such (albeit for the wrong reasons.)  The only reason we have the laws you harp on is due to the fact that the United States Supreme Court legislated from the bench (which is why this country is so screwed up) and granted "_plenary powers"_ to Congress.  If you can show me where our framers gave the United States Supreme Court the authority to bestow upon any other branch of government ANY powers, I will eat a copy of the Constitution and post it on YouTube.   The bottom line, real, unadulterated reason the high Court gave Congress that power and that Congress passed the laws regarding immigration was to *dilute the white vote and make whites a minority in the United States*.  Now, I'd like to copy and paste a reply I gave to someone on this board with regards to race:

Between whites not reproducing, homosexual relationships, and inter-racial unions, the white race is, most likely headed for extinction. OTOH, we will always have those social do gooders that tell us race is a social construct... until they want a job reserved for someone or they want reparations or things of that nature. Some people who concern themselves with the subject recognize 3 primary races and those who obsess over the issue say there are more than 30 races and subsets of races. But, no matter how we define it, we sense that there are inherent differences that go further than skin deep.

White people have abandoned the God of their fathers and the foundational principles upon which America was built. In America, we consume over 80 percent of the world's opioid supply and we are THE drug users capital of the world. We have more people in prison than any nation on the planet. And... no surprise.... the overwhelming majority are white. In my neighborhood, the average white male in his 20s or 30s has a drug habit, drinks, smokes, has tattoos, body piercings, wastes their lives on video games and social media. They generally have a couple of criminal convictions, many have *a* child (it takes 3 children minimum per couple to grow the numbers of the race) that they've abandoned and they live in mommy's house while they avoid child support and being a part of their child's life. What they don't have is a high school diploma, a good work ethic, any work skills, no interpersonal skills, and no driver's license. A friend and I were talking about recruiting people once again for people to become political activists and maybe even civilian militia. We had to ask each other who would join. Who gives a rip about the foundational principles upon which our Republic rests?

Honestly, I'm sick of white people moaning, groaning, crying and complaining... all of them suffering from some delusion that the private sector owes them a job and a lifestyle. They blame the blacks; they blame people they call _"illegal aliens_," and they blame billionaires, but they get offended when they are told they are the problem. On this board, their political board lobbyists sling skeet at me and accuse me of all kinds of things. But, if the whites are lacking and their resume is just a few weeks experience working at a minimum wage job followed up by a drug conviction and then blank spaces for long periods of time, why would I waste time with them? If they do not possess any particular skill, why does the private sector owe them a job? Between this selective pandemic and those to come, coupled with the white peoples own sorriness and self destructive lifestyles, I say they disappear from the face of the earth within the next quarter of a century unless they clean up their own culture. Since nobody really cares, this cannot be a serious or thoughtful topic.


----------



## Porter Rockwell (May 27, 2020)

protectionist said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > Because of Trump the US is the most infected country on Earth & infected many more countries!!!
> ...



You have a penchant for being consistently wrong.  India is way the Hell ahead of the United States in testing for the Corona virus.  That is why they have fewer deaths than we do.


----------

